# Lake of the Woods... Career Opportunity...



## gm (Mar 6, 2005)

There's a new spot (Walleye Guide) available on our fishing team! Top walleye lake in the country... Popular resort destination... Year-round position... Are you, or someone you know interested? Call for details (218.634.1849) Or, email [email protected]

<ask for Gary>


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

:spam: :spam: :spam:


----------

